# 07 f-350 frontend trouble



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a 07 f 350 and my front end is shaking. I have manual hubs and it will only do this when the hubs are locked. It drives great when they are unlocked. The truck has 18k on it and I am going to take it to the dealer next week as we are going to have warm weather. I am just curious what you guys think. I rarely use 4 wheel in the summer and didn't realize my problem untill it snowed. I've been using the truck with my figers crossed but now is my chance to get it fixed while it's warm. Again I was just curious what you guys might think the problem is, u-joint or something? Thanks, shaun


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

If you are driving around with your hubs locked on dry pavement then you just answered your own question. The hubs should only be locked when in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

KATTRANSPORT;476966 said:


> If you are driving around with your hubs locked on dry pavement then you just answered your own question. The hubs should only be locked when in 4 wheel drive.


Horse hockey. My manual hubs get locked and stay locked from the first snow to the last (Nov-April).

Locked hubs will wear a bit faster this way, but they will not cause vibration if they are in good condition. You will also loose some mileage, but it beats having to remember to lock them before every storm.

Could be a u-joint.

Does it happen all the time or just after hitting a bump? Could be the death wobble too.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Job to job I leave my hubs locked while my transfer case is NOT in 4 high. It never did this last winter . When I took delivery of the truck last year I drove for two weeks with the hubs locked. I never thought to look at them, but it didn't shake then. My truck has old school manual hubs not the auto manual hubs. On dry pavement I should be able to drive in 4x4 and not have it shake as long as I am going sraight at less than 45 mph. This is how every truck I have ever owned has been. Right now it starts shaking at 25 or 30mph. Sorry for the vague information, again just curious. thanks , shaun


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;476992 said:


> Horse hockey. My manual hubs get locked and stay locked from the first snow to the last (Nov-April).
> 
> Locked hubs will wear a bit faster this way, but they will not cause vibration if they are in good condition. You will also loose some mileage, but it beats having to remember to lock them before every storm.
> 
> ...


 It does it any time it is locked. doesn't matter weather the transfer case is shifted in or out of 4x4. rough or smooth roads it's all the same. I know the truck is under warranty and most people would just let the dealer worry about but i was just wondering of someone here has had a similar problem.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It sounds like a job for the dealer to solve. You should not even notice the hubs are locked. I notice just a little resistance to forward motion on any truck I have had when the hubs are locked. You should have a straight front axle. It has to be the front drive shaft U joints binding I would think.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

go join up on ford-trucks.com . ... its an awesome site for ford specific info. an youll get some ideas over there.

also i take it job to job you have your plow on your truck right? maybe put the plow on and drive down the road with the truck in 2 wheel with hubs unlocked, maybe that has something to do with it and since every time the plows on the truck you probaly lock the hubs it could be leading you in the wrong direction. :bluebounc


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

1. the driveshaft may be bent/twisted/out of balance
2. driveshaft bolts/straps could have worked loose.. it does happen
3. u-joints are worn or damaged.. less likely on the worn part but if there is no grease or water got in there..
4. twisted, bent, or broken axle shafts
5. axle shaft bearings inside the hub could be damaged due to lack of grease, water, etc.

Most times if it is vibrating badly, you can determine the source fairly quickly with a visual inspection coupled with grabbing parts and trying to move them around. Hope this helps and good luck!:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jjtmarineb2;477441 said:


> 1. the driveshaft may be bent/twisted/out of balance
> 
> Huh? It's only vibrating in 2WD, not 4WD, driveshaft isn't turning when the hubs are locked, but in 2WD. Only the axles turn when hubs are locked.
> 
> ...


Let us know what you find out.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

It is going in to the shop 7am monday. I went in to talk to them before so that they understand the problem and hopefully fix it right the first time. It only took three trips to get my oil leak fixed!!! They always try to do as little as possible instead of just fixing it. As long as I am back up and running after next weeks warm up I'll be happy !!! I'll keep you posted. Thanks ,shaun


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;477522 said:


> Huh? It's only vibrating in 2WD, not 4WD, driveshaft isn't turning when the hubs are locked, but in 2WD. Only the axles turn when hubs are locked.


On a truck with locking hubs, when the hubs are both locked _EVERYTHING_ in the front end turns...the axles, differential, ring & pinion, and drive shaft are all turning, along with _every_ component in the T-case. Of course, it's not until you actually pull the T-case into 4WD that it actually sends power through those spinning components.

I do remember seeing a few '07's at the local Ford dealership a while back waiting on replacement front drive shafts, and by your description, does sound like a classic drive shaft problem.


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

B&B;477925 said:


> On a truck with locking hubs, when the hubs are both locked _EVERYTHING_ in the front end turns...the axles, differential, ring & pinion, and drive shaft are all turning, along with _every_ component in the T-case. Of course, it's not until you actually pull the T-case into 4WD that it actually sends power through those spinning components.
> 
> I do remember seeing a few '07's at the local Ford dealership a while back waiting on replacement front drive shafts, and by your description, does sound like a classic drive shaft problem.


Thanks B&B! I thought I knew what I was talking about! :salute:


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok so here we are day one at the dealer they agree there is a problem!!! Johny tell me what they win!!! Anyways they know there is a problem but don't know what the cause is. I actually got to talk to the mechanic ,I mean tech( apparentally they now call them tech's) and he said he is going to ask the ford tech line for help. Doesn't make he very happy but atleast they know something isn't right. I guess I'll see what day two at the dealer holds!!! B&B thanks for spelling it out so everyone can understand how old school 4x4 works!!! I'll keep you guys posted!!!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok so here we are day two and I have my truck back, but nothing has been done. They said that they cannot just start putting parts on it so I have to wait for a factory tech to come and look at it. Doesn't look good for me. I decided to take my truck down the street to an oil change I maintain so i could get under it and take a close look for myself. I couldn't see anything wrong just like they told me but I did see that my transfer case is bleeding!!! Lucky me, another problem It is dripping oil from a gasket on the back side. I went right back to the dealer to let them know about this lovely little problem. They are supposed to call me and set up a time when the factory guy can look at my truck. This is the last thing I wanted this time of year but then again that's what makes this job so much fun!!! I am just going to keep using it like nothing is wrong. They can tow me in when something decides to let loose. Again I'll keep you guys posted !!!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

magnatrac;481984 said:


> Ok so here we are day two and I have my truck back, but nothing has been done. They said that they cannot just start putting parts on it so I have to wait for a factory tech to come and look at it. Doesn't look good for me. I decided to take my truck down the street to an oil change I maintain so i could get under it and take a close look for myself. I couldn't see anything wrong just like they told me but I did see that my transfer case is bleeding!!! Lucky me, another problem It is dripping oil from a gasket on the back side. I went right back to the dealer to let them know about this lovely little problem. They are supposed to call me and set up a time when the factory guy can look at my truck. This is the last thing I wanted this time of year but then again that's what makes this job so much fun!!! I am just going to keep using it like nothing is wrong. They can tow me in when something decides to let loose. Again I'll keep you guys posted !!!


WTF...! That's just wrong...had your truck an whole day and no problem diagnosis??? Who the heck are the guys working on our trucks at these dealerships???? They have to wait for a factory rep??? Sounds like a big bullsh$$T story coming for you!! Good thing you sound good natured about it...I'd be livid.........now it's leaking (I'm sure where they stuck their little fingers into things) grrrr dealers make me mad as hell....


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with mowbizz.I worked at a ford dealer for 20 years, and would never tell a customer I need a factor rep to fix a 4by4 problem. If they dont call you within 24 hours I would want to talk to the service manger. If that dose not get you anywear I would demand to talk to the factory rep. I would also demand a f350 loaner if they cant fix it. You might want to try a different dealer.jmo
good luck


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

the drive shaft should be easy to figure out pull the drive shaft out and drive the truck with the hubs locked in and see if it acts the same way. If it is not the drive shaft i would say that it is a u joint.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Funny I told the dealer to try that!!! I told them I'll pay for new u joints let's just get it fixed. They said not to spend a dime the truck is under warranty. Now the truck is going back in on monday and they are taking it up to their other dealership to get fixed.( they recently bought out a large dealer north of me) I guess that shop can do more than change oil !!! They said I'll have it back in a day. Yet still haven't told me what's wrong!!! Right now I am pretty sure there is something wrong with my transfer case. I found the leak the other day and if I drive with everything off in the truck (radio/blower) you can hear what sound like a bad bearing coming from the floor on the truck. As long as it can get fixed I'll be happy. What really gets me going is the fact that the service guy can't call me when he says he will. Oh well, I'll let you guy's know what happens monday.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

That noise can also be from a bad joint in the front drive shaft


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Trade it in on a Chevy!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Tuxx;485225 said:


> Trade it in on a Chevy!


no body in there right mind would do that


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Tuxx;485225 said:


> Trade it in on a Chevy!


 Ok I'll trade mine when you trade yours !!!! No really this isn't a make or break the truck still works and is great it's just a small hiccup for a good truck !!!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

You had better get a loaner truck with a plow from them!


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn`t think anybody would think I was sirius!


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

1) Find a new dealer 
2) Don't mess around with getting this fixed. I had that death wobble in my last F550. It took a pile of front end parts starting with a track bar and ending with a steering damper. Ford has some "silent recall" BS on this front end as I understand it. Bottom line is you can lose control of the truck when the front end comes apart and the tire flies off.
3) Ford already knows what the problem is and how to fix it. Make them stand good for it. 
4) If your dealer doesn't give you satisfaction ask for his boss, then his boss, then his boss until you get this resolved. Sooner or later someone won't want to lose their job over a F350 front end.
5) please stay calm!!!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Tuxx;485309 said:


> I didn`t think anybody would think I was sirius!


I didn't even pay attention to the fact you are smart and drive Fords like the rest of us


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks,only Fords for all my 30yrs of plowing!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

we have 3 and are getting a 4th Super Duty


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm thinking a seized u joint on the drive shaft from just sitting all summer since you didn't use 4x4 could be a ripped seal.
Used to work at a dealership before going into computers and there was so many hacks there is was crazy they would just rip cars apart what they were warrany to make a good rate or just do 1/2 the job that would fix the car.

I never have anyone work on my stuff anymore.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Pulled out my work order from Ford for the repair parts
Axle caster bushings, 1 axle ujoint ( I use 4x4 all year long but always turn the hubs out when done) track bar, steering stabilizer, drag link, tie rod and ends. When I picked the truck up the mechanic told me that the caster bushings were worn so bad that the axle was rotating and sliding side to side. This in turn beat up all the other parts. All it would take is one good hit while making a turn and the whole axle could fold under the truck.


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

Yo Magnatrac....does the truck also pull to one side as well as vibrate?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok here we go . I had the truck in again today and a bunch more people suposedly looked at it. They can't see or find anything wrong with it but agree there is a vibration. They did order some seals to fix my transfer case and that will be fixed as soon as the weather is clear for a day or so. They are also going to finally put some u-joints on it when it goes in again. I have the truck back so I can use it tonight( supposed to snow 1/3 we'll see) . Snowcan ,to answer your question it doesn't pull either way. The wheel doesn't wobble. I have had bad frontends before and know how bad things can be( 02 2500 deisel ram) long story. This is a driveline problem and I hope the stupid u- joint is the problem , but I know my transfer case is making more noise than it ever did all last season. I am happy I have the truck for tonight and they are finally going to start trying things. I did ask them to drive it down the road w/o the front drive shaft when they do the u-joints just to rule out anything from the axle/hubs. I really do appreciate everyones input!!! I am pretty good with things like this and it is usually not a problem ,but this ones been a bit more than I wanted to have to deal with!!! I work on all of my own stuff( when it's not in warranty) and always appreciate other points of view. It can help save time, which I need. I have been so busy working on my new wood floor for the NWFA ( national wood flooring assosiation) floor of the year contest my deadline is 1/18. I'll post pics of it here soon!!! Anyways I'll keep you guys posted hopefully this is all taken care of later this week. 
thanks ,shaun


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

what type of flooring you putting down?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

My project is all solid red oak . Some plain sawn and rift sawn. It's a messed up pattern and it looks like brick pavers w/ circles. I started on this project in august. It started as 4" and 2 1/4" but has been through the saw more than a few times !!! I'll try and get some pic's up ( in the off topic section) in a day or so. This is my third year for the contest and I have over 200hrs. in this foor. Hard to find free time !!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Good thing there has not been a lot of snow lately


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just chain sawed some red oak up for fire wood. This tree fell like 7 years ago and was up off the ground. Talk about some good fire wood it burns long and hot. It splits great, I taught my sons how to split wood with an axe. We had a pickup load in no time and they learned something.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't want to hi jack my own thread but I made a few comments about my latest floor project in a previous postand I said I'd post some pics, here they are.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56699


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok where to start? It has been a while since I last posted about the truck. Well here we go. It has been to the shop 4 times and nothing was done untill NOW. It went in last thursday for a coolant leak ( yeah another problem) ,easy fix had it back later that day. Now I went out salting lasting last friday morning and as I finished the frontend LET LOOSE I was stopping and at around 10mph in 2wd, I thought I was driving a bulldozer. The truck shook violently. Now to refresh everyone the truck only had a minor vibration when the hubs were locked. Also I still have a leaking transfer case. 


My truck is now in pieces and messed up The transfer case is junk ( I have said the all along) ,much more than a bad seal. They didn't say exacxtly what is wrong but they did tell me it is "messed up" . Now as far as the front goes they thought it was bad wheel bearing , they tore the whole front axle apart and nothing is wrong. As of now the rear drive shaft is bad along woth the T case. Now the ford guys have to get involved to decied the next move. I learned with dodge a few years ago that a warranty means NOTHING !!! ( long story) Hopefully ford will take care of me the truck has 20 k on it.


I have put 2k on the truck since I first took it in. I beleive that if it woud have been fixed the first time I might not be where I am right now. Alot of those miles are plowing and working the 4x4 pretty good. I was told today that I wont see my truck untill next tuesday or wednesday. I have a 4x4 f-150 to drive( no plow). I hope it doesn't snow. We have another truck and a skid so I am not out of buissnes but it's alot of work for one truck. I just thought I'd let you guys know where I am with this. If anyone is interested I can keep you posted.  Thanks , shaun


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

thats too bad hopefully they will cover the entire thing under warrenty. i Know what you mean about a truck in the shop. mine has been in the shop since monday and i dont think i will see it again until friday.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man that does SUCK, 20,000 miles it should just start to be broke in. And not broke! Gotta love dealers, well ya know, stuff breaks. NO stuff should out live the first wax job !


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah it's broke in !!!! As of friday afternoon I will get it back next wednesday or thursday as long as they can get all of the parts. As of then it is getting a whole new transfer case and it needs a new rear drive shaft and u joints. Everything is covered but the drive shaft. I asked what's wrong w/the drive shaft? Not sure but you need a new one. I said If It failed for no reason I am not going to buy one from ford for 4 to 6 hundred $'s. I can get one made for way less than that. I told them that if the truck would have been fixed the first week of january when I first brought it in we wouldn't be dealing w/all of these problems. Now they said if ford won't cover it they will probablt eat it. I bought 2 trucks from them in the past year ,and their cost on the parts is only like $200. Oh well I am starting not to care any more. I just need my truck back I'll keep you guys posted, shaun


----------

